# greetings from London



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey there. just introducing myself to the forum. Ive been lurking for a few days and there seems to be loadsa helpful info. Im 20 years old from London UK. Been riding for about 8 years and normally get to do about 3-6 weeks per year in the French Alps. I'm a very good freerider and backcountry rider, but i suck ass in the park, so thats what i'm aiming to improve on this season. I ride a 07 Forum Darkness 156, a 06 Burton Baron 162 (which i'm selling), and i'm looking to get a Bataleon Undisputed 163 soon.

potamkin


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------

